
CRV Quickstart:   $250,000 in seed stage financing. How does an 18 year old entrepreneur find references to list on the application? - rms
http://www.crv.com/AboutCRV/QuickStart.html
======
Alex3917
Use your customers as references. If you don't have customers, use the people
who said they'd probably buy your product if it existed.

Also, you aren't going to get 250k without at the very least a bunch of
informal advisors, so list those people too.

~~~
rms
Thanks for the solid advice.

------
omarish
So i'm not the only young one pursuing a startup. Good to know.

Good luck.

